# Serbo-Croatian (BCS): imperative mood 'dati, davati'



## Diaspora

Split from here.

Разумијем шта сте написали, али нисте јасни. Да ли ви то желите знати како се изрази императив на Српскохрватском језику? Ваши примјери су тачни (дај, додај..и тако даље).


----------



## Diaspora

My apologies; your native language is Macedonian so I found it strange you'd ask about your own language. The words dava and dodava are part of the Serbocroatian language too. They are used on everyday basis and the imperative is formed the same as in Macedonian, thanks to echo chamber for confirmation.


----------



## iobyo

diaspora said:


> my apologies; your native language is macedonian so i found it strange you'd ask about your own language.



Није ми било потпуно јасно јер увек видим да људи овде користе _додади_ као императив (неки кажу да је _додај_ србизам у нашем језику), па зато сам затражио потврђивање.


----------



## Duya

Diaspora said:


> The words dava and dodava are part of the Serbocroatian language too. They are used on everyday basis.



Not in the Serbo-Croatian language that I learned as a baby and was taught in school, but yours is apparently different. I've heard about only the verbs _daje_ i _dodaje_, which have infinitive forms _davati_ and _dodavati_. Those are imperfective verbs, and their perfective pairs are _dati_ and _dodati_.


----------



## Diaspora

Duya said:


> Not in the Serbo-Croatian language that I learned as a baby and was taught in school, but yours is apparently different. I've heard about only the verbs _daje_ i _dodaje_, which have infinitive forms _davati_ and _dodavati_. Those are imperfective verbs, and their perfective pairs are _dati_ and _dodati_.


 
Управу сте, погрешио сам зато што Македонски ми звући тако природно па се залетих. Кад би неко рекао "Он даје свe" или "Он дава све", некако ми обадвоје звући правилним и ако нису у слеужбеном језику. 
Колико се разумијем, друго и треће лице једнине Аориста од глагола "давати" би био "дава" у Српком и Македонском. Али је то веома ријетко у свакодневном говору.


----------



## Duya

Svršeni: 
infinitiv: dati, 
prezent: dam ili (ređe) dadnem, ...
aorist: dadoh, dade, dade, ...
imperfekt: (nema)
imperativ: daj

Nesvršeni: 
infinitiv: davati, 
prezent: dajem, daješ...
aorist: (nema)
imperfekt: davah, davaše, davaše...
imperativ: (ti) daji , (vi) dajite (?)

Nisam ni ja siguran za imperativ nesvršenog vida, tj. da li je "daji", "prodaji", "dodaji" ili "davaj", "prodavaj", "dodavaj" ili pak oboje. Verovatno iobyo ima istu dilemu za makedonski.


----------



## Diaspora

U mojoj knjizi gramatike, pise da se aorist moze formirati od nesvrsenih glagola.


----------



## phosphore

It is certainly not "prodavaj"; it could only be "prodaji", although it does not sound great either.


----------



## sokol

Mod note:

Guys, I tried to split your posts in a way that the Macedonian thread looses nothing without making the Serbian/Croatian discussion unintelligible.
But please keep discussions apart from now on  - I know, the diversion began due to a misunderstanding in the first place. 

Thanks!
sokol


----------



## Istriano

In Croatian, at least according to this dictionary: http://hjp.srce.hr


*dati*:
imperative: daj!

*davati*:
imperative: daji!

But, in speech both are _daj_!, I've never heard someone using: daji! only daj! .


As for *prodavati*, I've never heard NE PRODAJI U POLA CIJENE! only NE PRODAVAJ U POLA CIJENE!
(for Don't sell it at half price!)...


----------



## Duya

Istriano said:


> As for *prodavati*, I've never heard NE PRODAJI U POLA CIJENE! only NE PRODAVAJ U POLA CIJENE!
> (for Don't sell it at half price!)...



That should be consistent, i.e. if it's _daji_ it should also be _prodaji_.

The logos conjugator agrees with me:

http://www.logosconjugator.org/owa-verb/verba_dba.verba_hr.select_page?query_verba=prodavati


----------



## dark_helmut

Duya said:


> Nisam ni ja siguran za imperativ nesvršenog vida, tj. da li je "daji", "prodaji", "dodaji" ili "davaj", "prodavaj", "dodavaj" ili pak oboje. Verovatno iobyo ima istu dilemu za makedonski.



Ako je za zatvoriti/zatvarati _zatvori/zatvaraj_, uništiti/uništavati _uništi/uništavaj_, zatim za razgovarati, ogovarati, pregovarati razgovaraj, ogovaraj, pregovaraj, spiti/spavati _spij/spavaj_, zatim vulg. za*ebati/za*ebavati _za*ebi/za*ebavaj_, izraziti/izražavati _izrazi/izražavaj_ itd., po nekoj logici bi trebalo dati/davati da da _daj/davaj_. Međutim, ono daje daj/daj(i)... ne znam zašto. U ruralnim i pojedinim lokalnim sredinama se i dalje govori davati/dava/davaj, dok se u standardnoj varijanti odomaćilo davati/daje/daj(i).


----------



## phosphore

Postoje i drugačiji primeri: kovati-kuj, kupovati-kupuj itd. To su glagoli različitih konjugacija.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Duya said:


> Nisam ni ja siguran za imperativ nesvršenog vida, tj. da li je "daji", "prodaji", "dodaji" ili "davaj", "prodavaj", "dodavaj" ili pak oboje. Verovatno iobyo ima istu dilemu za makedonski.


 
Since we are comparing languages, Slovenian has the imperfective imperatives *dajaj*, *prodajaj*, *dodajaj */ *dajajte*, *prodajajte*, *dodajajte* (from *dajati*, the imperfective form of *dati*).


----------



## dark_helmut

phosphore said:


> Postoje i drugačiji primeri: kovati-kuj, kupovati-kupuj itd. To su glagoli različitih konjugacija.



Da, oni su na -òvati, ja sam se trudio da pronađem na -ávati i uglavnom je svugde -ávati/-áva/-ávaj.


----------



## phosphore

Dobro, a upoznavati-upoznaji?


----------

